# May Repticon shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Ft. Myers Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – July 19 & 20, 2014*

*When:*
July 19 & 20, 2014

*Where:*
Araba Shrine
2010 Hanson St
Fort Myers, FL 33901

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Ft. Myers Show:*
Starting in November of 2003, Repticon's second ever reptile show was hosted in Ft. Myers, Florida. The show ran at various venues over six years, becoming a favorite which delighted the strong community of reptile enthusiasts in southwest Florida. Due to various show scheduling conflicts and venue challenges, no Ft. Myers show has run since September of 2009, yet still a return to Ft. Myers has been among Repticon's most requested shows. Then in the Summer of 2012, Repticon returned in August to the Araba Shrine in Ft Myers for a show that excited and thrilled the herpers in the area. Keep posted to this page regarding one of the original shows in the Repticon series, Repticon Ft. Myers!

Repticon Ft. Myers page

*Email:*[email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Atlanta Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – July 26 & 27, 2014*

*When:*
July 26 & 27, 2014

*Where:*
Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Atlanta Show:*
In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location re-established this show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned in 2009 to the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that has proven so popular with vendors and guests that in 2014 the new schedule will be four times a year! This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!

Repticon Atlanta page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Charleston Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – August 2 & 3, 2014*

*When:*
August 2 & 3, 2014

*Where:*
Omar Shrine Auditorium
176 Patriots Point Road
Mount Pleasant, SC 29464

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Charleston Show:* 
Repticon first debuted in Charleston in 2004 at the Ladsen Exchange Park. In recent years, the show was moved to the North Charleston Convention Center. Join us this year for Repticon Charleston at its new home, the Omar Shrine Auditorium in Mt. Pleasant for all those reptile and exotic animal adventures that the many happy herpers of the Lowcountry seek in an entertaining family-friendly event. Join us for an unforgettable reptile experience . . . join us for Repticon Charleston!	

Repticon Charleston page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*I do apologize, but due to circumstances beyond our control this event has been cancelled. *



Repticon1 said:


> *Repticon Ft. Myers Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – July 19 & 20, 2014*
> 
> *When:*
> July 19 & 20, 2014
> ...


----------

